# Whats new for 2014?



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

It has come to my attention that the new 2014 Fishing Proclamation is now available at local stores. I got a copy and opened it to the page that shows what is new in 2014. And it was not what I was expecting to see. Here are a couple of the changes that might be of general interest.
* 
Keep more fish: *Starting in 2014, the possession limit will be twice the daily limit at most fishing waters in Utah. For details, see the regulation on page 19. Does NOT apply to Flaming Gorge and Strawberry; the possession limit at those two waters are still one daily limit.
* 
Easily dispose of certain fish: *A new law allows anglers to easily dispose of carp and fish that are under a catch-and-kill order. For details, see page 38. What changed is this: Previously, you were required to catch, kill and consume certain species. Now, you're not required to eat fish caught at catch-and-kill waters. Under the new rules, you can dispose of catch-and-kill fish - and some additional species - instead of consuming them. If you decide to dispose of the dead fish, you can put them in the water where you caught them. You can also dispose of them at a fish-cleaning station or your home. While the new rules allow for disposal of fish, they don't let you release the fish alive. It is still illegal to release these fish in any water.
* 
Free Fishing Day: *This year, Free Fishing Day will be held on June 7. This annual event is a great opportunity to share fishing fun with a friend or family member. For more information, see page 7.
* 
Regulation changes at popular fisheries: *Regulations have changed at a handful of popular Utah fisheries, including Red Fleet Reservoir (Anglers may not release any walleye, they must be immediately killed. Still no limit on walleye.), Yuba Reservoir (you can now keep 20 northern pike with only one over 36") and Lost Creek Reservoir (you can't cut the heads or tails off in the field of trout or salmon caught there & spearfishing is now closed there). For details, see _Rules for specific waters _on page 22.
* 
Possible changes to license fees: *The Division has proposed changes to many of its hunting and fishing license fees. The Utah Legislature will consider those proposals when it meets in early 2014. To learn more, see the information box on page 6. If lawmakers approve changes to the license fees, those changes *may* go into effect on July 1, 2014.
* 
Change in reciprocal permit requirement at Lake Powell: *The state of Arizona no longer requires licensed Utah anglers to purchase a reciprocal permit to fish the Arizona side of Lake Powell. For details, see page 8.

What I DIDN'T see change was the elimination of the two pole permit. That onerous slip of paper is STILL a requirement if you intend to fish 2 poles at a time in 2014. Aaaarrrrgggghhhh!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RE"What I DIDN'T see change was the elimination of the two pole permit. That onerous slip of paper is STILL a requirement if you intend to fish 2 poles at a time in 2014. Aaaarrrrgggghhhh!"

The legislature needs to approve that one. Assuming they sign off on it, the new 2 pole regs will take effect around July 1st if precedent holds.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been thinking about why the new two pole provision for all license holders hasn't passed yet and I think it may be tied into the new fee proposals which haven't been approved yet. The fee proposals are slated for discussion during the 2014 session of the Utah legislature and may possibly be passed and implemented as early as July 1, 2014. I'm guessing here, but I think the two pole provision may have to wait for the approval of the new fee provisions before it can be implemented as well. We will not know for sure until the legislation for the new fees is made public in early 2014 and if it includes eliminating the two pole license and allowing two poles under the new license fees.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

This was my understanding; to ease the cost increase they would eliminate the two pole permit. I've never understood the need for a permit as you are still bound by the limit regardless of howmany poles you have in the water; so it makes sense to me.


----------

